# Buttermilk?



## tlt0000 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have been making butter. The liquid I have left over, I have been callng buttermilk. I just realized that it isn't really buttermilk because it doesn't have that sour taste to it. What do I need to do to it? Do I need to let it sit out? And this buttermilk can be used to start cheese instead of a culture??? That sounds awesome.


thanks
tara


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

If you culture the cream and then maker cultured butter, the leftover liquid will be more proper buttermilk. Otherwise, what you have is a sort of whey from butter. If its raw milk and clean, yes, it will turn sour if you let it sit. If pasteurized and you don't add another started to the leftover liquid, then it likely will not turn sour. And yes, if raw milk, you can use it as a clabber-like starter. If you add starter to the liquid, you can use it like a buttermilk or mother starter.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

What you have is real buttermilk. What we are used to getting at the store is cultured buttermilk. Basically I would say it is closest to 2% milk, since in making butter you remove the fat from the milk. I would mix it half and half with some whole milk, and then add a buttermilk culture, and give it some aging time at room temp, at least for drinking purposes.


----------

